# CPVC or PEX for re-pipe



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Their both junk.


Well that was an insightful post


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> That looks like an advertisement for CPVC. You just pop in here to write an essay, full of misinformation, singing the praises of CPVC. Are you the PIO for a CPVC manufacturer? :blink:
> 
> For those reading this thread, some mis-statements:
> 
> ...


In addition to this , I have seen pex jobs look every bit as nice and neat as copper. A lot of times especial in remodel it is easier to run pex. 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

My house is done in type K copper for the main underground supply and type L throughout the house. I replaced all the copper in the house with new type L 10 years ago when the house was approx 65 years old. No problems at all were found except for some of the old gate valves which were replaced using legend full-port ball valves. These systems routinely last 100 years or more around here. 

If your water is hard, get a softener or filtration system to filter out the nasties. 

Deburring all cuts and the use of prv valves to control pressure at 80psi or below go a long way at preserving copper systems...cavitation has caused many a pinhole in pipe which should have lasted much longer.

Did I say I like copper :thumbup:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

My plumbers have gone to all Pex. They arent any cheaper though.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Honestly I think this is regional like many things in construction. Almost no CPVC around here.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Isn't cvpc the pipe that breaks every time you go to turn the water off at a fixture. That in itselfnisnenough or me to not use it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

VinylHanger said:


> Isn't cvpc the pipe that breaks every time you go to turn the water off at a fixture. That in itselfnisnenough or me to not use it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




Only when you drop a sink on it.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Galvanized or go home...

Tom


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> Galvanized or go home...
> 
> Tom


What do you have against Brass pipe? :laughing:


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

Lately, I been using pex B and shark-byte fittings. Sharkbytes can also connect to copper so if a guy wants to run pex and shark-bytes he can. I still think sweat solder and copper are top-dog. But it does take more time.

I repaired 22 breaks (an abandoned house where water lines froze and burst) in one day with pex and shark-bytes. That was cutting open walls and ceilings and making repairs. $4k. It didn't include drywall work. I never would have done that in that time with sweat-soldering. I was leery about usuing pex and the many different ways to connect it but it seems to hold up well and insurance companies give it the green light. 

I've used the compression bands with pex and found them to be just OK but often it's limited to get the crimp tool in tight places. And you have to finaggle around lining up a tee or elbow to point in the proper direction while you trying to position your crimp tool and compress it. Sometimes it'll move around on ya.


----------



## simpexrepipe (Aug 9, 2018)

*Pex all the way*

We are a Repipe company out in Irvine, CA and we do homes from 2-4 bath homes and always use pex. The brand we use is uponor aquapex. Been installing this brand for a long time and haven't experience any leak complaints.


----------

